# A1 K9s Gets off to a Good Start



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone

Well my Dog & Puppy training classes got off to a pretty good start

I have been working hard all week getting my obstacles, lesson preps and paperwork ready for the first class in fact I didn't get finished until 11pm friday night

I was relieved when the day opened and the weather was good in fact by the time we got finished the sun was shining brightly

I had 7 dogs in attendance and two people observing with a view to taking part next week. We started off with a walk through some grass fields all dogs off the lead generally running off steam and getting to know each other, this also breaks the ice for the owners allowing me to asses their dogs general fitness and temperament

When we arrived back at the centre all dogs were placed in the crates/cars etc which allowed me to introduce myself properly and explain what we would be doing and to list our long term goals for our dogs.

I then demonstrated with Alfie the Obedience I want them all to do with special emphasis on my voice inflection, my body movement and my rewarding the dog with treats, praise or a toy.....I have to say Alfie never let me down and did a real good set of obedience

I then had each owner and dog one by one do the same doing it this way I was able to advise, instruct and correct as they performed

We then had a tea break and had a general chat about how their obedience went and how we can improve

Then to the Agility I again demonstrated with Alfie and pleasingly it did not start well as Alfie was distracted by lookers on in close proximity however, on production of his favourite treats he switched on and did very well

Then everyone else had ago with myself very close offering instruction and advice as we moved from obstacle to obstacle

When everyone had finished a round of obstacles we had a group debrief and a good chat and everyone seemed to have really enjoyed the experience

I then concluded the morning with a quick lesson on Signs of Good Health a recap on the mornings work what I wanted them to do in their own time and what would be in next weeks class

Today I had 4 x Cockapoo's, 1 Cocker Spaniel, 1 Chocolate Lab and a Cavalier King Charles add next week we add a White GSD and a Boader X Jack Russell 

I managed to get some photo's unfortunately most had departed but just look at the enjoyment agility brings 

Jeannette & Milo .









Jon Wright & Barney

















Jo Wright having a go with Alfie









A nice group picture to finish









And some Cockapoo capers to finish


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I wish I could come to your classes! 

They look great and the photos are fab! 
x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I wish I could come as well! Looks like the dogs love it & have a fab time 
So glad i'm not in the obedience & agility categories for the olympics next year, would have no chance


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> I wish I could come as well! Looks like the dogs love it & have a fab time
> So glad i'm not in the obedience & agility categories for the olympics next year, would have no chance


Hi Laura

Its really not about having a chance its about taking part and having fun not only would you have great fun training for the Olympics you would have real blast next September

Mick


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Laura
> 
> Its really not about having a chance its about taking part and having fun not only would you have great fun training for the Olympics you would have real blast next September
> 
> Mick


I know thta's true, but Izzie isn't the most obedient dog in the world by any means! She only does things when she wants to, so I will stick to my tricks as I am hoping that I have done it all so much with her than the other people & dogs won't put her off! Haha otherwise that will be embarrassing 
I really need to get to work on Poppy though!

& don't worry Mick i'll have a blast in september regardless!  I'll love watching all the other dogs & meeting & talking with all my cockapoo friends  So I will certainly enjoy the weekend even though I will only have less than 10 minutes of fame with my two doing tricks  (I won't need that much time though - Izzie goes through them all pretty quickly for me)


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Well done Mick. Looks like you've had a good start, you will soon be turning them away, or more likely running more classes.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

OK i have missed out something good here!
Not been on ILMC as often as I should!
I think I need to come to class - Treacle has suddenly started testing the boundaries and she finds chasing anything feathered or fur far more fun than listening to me!
How do I apply for Micks A1 K9 class?


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> OK i have missed out something good here!
> Not been on ILMC as often as I should!
> I think I need to come to class - Treacle has suddenly started testing the boundaries and she finds chasing anything feathered or fur far more fun than listening to me!
> How do I apply for Micks A1 K9 class?


Hi Nadine
Just pm me your mobile and I'll give you a call or your e-mail and I'll send you details  You are very welcome to come and join us

Mick


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks like a lot more fun than my class was today!!! To be fair we were doing intros but there was only 3 of us, and boo is 12 weeks, 1 pup was 5 months and the other 6, im not sure you could really call it puppy socialisation , never mind, we have paid up now, we hope to join you soon


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Rejess said:


> Looks like a lot more fun than my class was today!!! To be fair we were doing intros but there was only 3 of us, and boo is 12 weeks, 1 pup was 5 months and the other 6, im not sure you could really call it puppy socialisation , never mind, we have paid up now, we hope to join you soon


Hi Claire
It was pretty much the same for us I think with what they do their going to struggle to keep you interested for an hour. Did you go to the barn in Hougham? You could always pop over if it was its only 10 mins from Claypole Mick


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah its the barn, boo can already sit, down, off, on your mat, turn, half roll over (sometimes) touch, back,High five..... Etc... Maybe not Perfectly every time but still, i dont think thats bad for 12 weeks , im a little dissapointed, the theory part really impressed me but this morning felt like a waste of time, and i need boo socialised, thing is, the class is at 10 am (its changed because they are merging classes) so i dont think i would gain anything from popping over to you after, As the timings dont work  i would just walk away but ive paid for it now


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

What a great start Mick! Well done you! Obviously the observers were impressed as they are joining next week. I think you're really going to enjoy your new little sideline! 

Karen xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Didnt realise you live so close to us Claire where abouts are you??

Nadine do come to the class Buddy would love to see Treacle again !!!

Just so you all know Buddy has zero attention span when other dogs are around all he wants to do is PLAY!!!!!! so trust me its all for fun !! and im not that great at training either ! but it was a nice way to spend a morning and the dogs get to run around together.

p.s Alfie is a star!!!!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Rejess said:


> Yeah its the barn, boo can already sit, down, off, on your mat, turn, half roll over (sometimes) touch, back,High five..... Etc... Maybe not Perfectly every time but still, i dont think thats bad for 12 weeks , im a little dissapointed, the theory part really impressed me but this morning felt like a waste of time, and i need boo socialised, thing is, the class is at 10 am (its changed because they are merging classes) so i dont think i would gain anything from popping over to you after, As the timings dont work  i would just walk away but ive paid for it now


Hi Claire

Yeah ditto that's pretty much how its was with us and they changed the start time as well 'spooky' Well I didn't get finished Saturday morning until 1 o,clock and of course you've paid they get that bit right money first. I have the policy of first session is a free taster and if you like me and my methods you then pay per session that way if you can't make it for some reason you don't miss out not only that it also gives me the freedom to say no classes next week

You must see it through as you've paid good money but if you feel its detrimental to Boo's development stop tell them your feelings and ask for your money back you have that right....Speak to Lorraine I found her the most knowledgeable of the three instructors we had in 5 lessons.....were's the continuity in that

If your getting finished at 11am at Hougham you could be with us by 11.20 so pop by and have a chat 

Mick


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Just so you all know Buddy has zero attention span when other dogs are around all he wants to do is PLAY!!!!!! so trust me its all for fun !! and im not that great at training either ! but it was a nice way to spend a morning and the dogs get to run around together.
> 
> p.s Alfie is a star!!!!


Hi Donna

Thanks for that, and remember Alfie is Buddy's brother and I have done quite a bit of work to get Alfie to that standard Buddy has everything in his make-up to be very good at both Obedience & Agility....he clearly enjoyed the agility I had set up and only had difficulty with the staggered weave, amazingly Alfie had a problem with the same obstacle 

Although when everyone had departed I put Alfie through the V'd weave with much better results I am positive that given a little time Buddy will get focused on work and you will see excellent results remember he's only 5 1/2 months he's still a puppy

As we go through this process your handling skills will improve you will become less worried about people watching you and you will start to enjoy be out there showing other's just what a bright and intelligent JukeeDoodles Cockapoo you have and that he's not just a pretty boy

It reminds me of when I had new guy's coming onto the RAF Display Team at the start of the season they would rush through their part of the display head down by the time they had two or three displays under their belts I would be struggling to get them off the arena and they would arguing as to who was doing the next item

Stick with it dog training is a long term process there are no over-night fixes

Mick

ps Don't forget your surgical gloves next week


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

OMG please tell me that was a joke!!!!!!!

Sorry but i wont be doing it ,i wouldnt be able to look at Buddy in the same way after that!!!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

That's great, Mick! Sounds fantastic, and like so many other people that have already posted, I really wish we lived close enough to come to your class! Have you thought about doing a training session on the Sunday morning after the Olympics! You can maybe try and put righ all the bad behaviour you witness on the Saturday!!! I think you'd get a few people sign up for it!!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I wish I lived closer too, you guys sound like you'll have so much fun. We have now taken Buzz and Yum-Yum to a local agility class...the appeal...it's in a indoor school...good for winter. Last week they went through the tunnel on their own...we didn't have to tip them down it !! I can't believe how quickly they have progressed week to week, must be because they are really enjoying it. 

J x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

RubyCockapoo said:


> That's great, Mick! Sounds fantastic, and like so many other people that have already posted, I really wish we lived close enough to come to your class! Have you thought about doing a training session on the Sunday morning after the Olympics! You can maybe try and put righ all the bad behaviour you witness on the Saturday!!! I think you'd get a few people sign up for it!!


Hi Helen & Ian
I'm afraid I may well be a little worse for wear on the Sunday morning to offer anyone advise
But get me on Fri/Sat before the amber nectar takes hold and I more than willing to help in any way I can

Mick


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi mick, will do! See you at 11:20 ish! Could you pm me with directions and details please?


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Didnt realise you live so close to us Claire where abouts are you??
> 
> Nadine do come to the class Buddy would love to see Treacle again !!!
> 
> ...



Hey donna , 

We live in corby glen which is about 8 miles south of grantham, are you on the grantham/newark side of nottinghamshire then?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Claire yea we live between Bingham and Grantham so quite a way from you ,however Buddy went for an over night stay the other week at waggy tailz which is really close to you.


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

You are not that far really, (nothings far when you live where we do!! Lol)only about 20 or 25 mins away, yes i know waggy tailz, we have Lauras old phone number (dont know her personally though) and we get loads of phone calls for her all the time!! Lol, thats in swinstead, the next village to us  How was waggy tailz then?


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry not keeping up to date with ILMC - Simon been in USA so its been full on kids, school runs, dog walks and having a lunch for ladies that lunch [I owe about 30 people so have to get cracking with the first batch of ten!]
I definitley want to come along and Treacle will never forgive me if she doesnt see her friends and meet her new friend Boo! I need to sort out children and hubby first and then Mick I will give you a ring!
Claire - we did the same training class - I only went to 3 of them - but was lucky to have Lorraine who I believe owns and runs it!
Hope to see you all there x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

OMG Buddy will be even more uncontrollable if Treacle is there!! He'll think he's died and gone to heaven yes cockapoo heaven!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> Sorry not keeping up to date with ILMC - Simon been in USA so its been full on kids, school runs, dog walks and having a lunch for ladies that lunch [I owe about 30 people so have to get cracking with the first batch of ten!]
> I definitley want to come along and Treacle will never forgive me if she doesnt see her friends and meet her new friend Boo! I need to sort out children and hubby first and then Mick I will give you a ring!
> Claire - we did the same training class - I only went to 3 of them - but was lucky to have Lorraine who I believe owns and runs it!
> Hope to see you all there x


Yeah, i really like lorraine, but i dont think we have her anymore now  im going to give it one more try, and then i will make my decision, i will be popping over to claypole afterwards this saturday At about 11.20 to have a chat with mick, i doubt i will continue with icc if it doesnt really improve, plus its so gloomy in that training arena and im not sure how good all that wet sand is for the dogs.......


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Your classes look fantastic Mick ... if only I lived closer!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

DONNA said:


> OMG Buddy will be even more uncontrollable if Treacle is there!! He'll think he's died and gone to heaven yes cockapoo heaven!!!!!!!!


In the words of Michael Winner 'calm down dear'

Mick


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

How funny last night the kids in the courtyard made an agility jump for Buddy (they all got broom handles and held them up for him to jump over ) 

Buddy didnt let me down he was fantastic jumping as high as he could over the handles all the kids thought he was great and gave him a round of applause!!!

He then went on to do some perfect heel work i was amazed!

If only he would do this at training!! oh well at least i know the truth tee hee


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Training paid off Buddy i was very proud of you dxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Had a great time today thanks all dx


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Lovely to meet you all today! Its great to put some faces to the names! Boo is fast asleep now and i have a feeling she may be like that for a while!! :-D lol! Will see you all again in 3 weeks when boos other classes have finished


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Cockapoo's are taking over the World*

Hi everyone

Well another fabulous morning down on Wicket's Farm for A1 K9's......yes six Cockapoo's in attendance

It was very clear everyone had been doing their homework I had set them I was impressed with all Buddy and Donna, Barney and Jo, Jeannette and Milo all showed great improvement and newcomer Treacle and Nadine showed us what the ladies can do

We extended on from last week by introducing a Sit Stay and a Frontal Recall

We then did some Obstacles and today we concentrated on Tunnels (short, long and collapsed) and hitting contact points on the Dog Walk and See Saw Great fun with all dogs and handlers doing very well we then finished off the obstacle session with a nine pole V'd Weave(set to new measurements! thanks Karen)

We were then joined by Claire and Boo who is so gorgeous 13 weeks old 

Here are one or two photo's of the dogs enjoying themselves on the Costa Del Claypole









A most enjoyable morning

Mick


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank You for today - we really enjoyed every minute - lots of fun and banter and learnt so much in 2 hours! Had a fab walk in Temple Wood near to us and she ran off after a black Labrador - so did as you said - went quiet after she ignored our frantic recalls - turned round and jogged away from her - it worked! 
Lovely to see some familiar faces and new faces too - Little Boo - so cute! 
Cannot wait for next week!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for putting up those attractive photos Mick!!!!

Boo i love you and want more cuddles ,until we meet again :hug: missing you already xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey Mick, just wanted to say your classes sound great and like a lot of fun. Lovely to see the pics of all the dogs together. You lot will be budding Olympic champions by the time Mick has finished with you!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Hey Mick, just wanted to say your classes sound great and like a lot of fun. Lovely to see the pics of all the dogs together. You lot will be budding Olympic champions by the time Mick has finished with you!


Hi Clare
Yeah the classes are going great. I am very impressed with the Cockapoo! Very bright, very intelligent and such vitality and although we have 4 JD pups on the class all have very different personalities Brilliant from my prospective! 

With regards to the Olympics I will be very happy to see my Students and their dogs competing with confidence and should any of them end up on the podium that would be the icing on the cake. Next Sept is a long way off but its the good solid basic training you do now that will of course help when we get a little closer...but remember I am competing as well so I may not give away all my secrets

Mick


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Another Glorious Day at A1 K9's*

Well the weather has been very kind to us here at A1 K9's 5 weeks in and each Saturday morning has been bright sunshine

Well today we had a new starter a 12 month Labradoodle 'Ember'

Now I would like to take all the credit and just say that everything has been well thought through, the instruction is clear and the method's applied are getting great result's however, I believe the Poodle has a lot to do with it

Ember fitted in well with the other student's and certainly had these young boys paying attention but I am amazed how quick these dog's are picking things up

Ember has never been to any type of puppy/dog classes.....the body language for all those behaviourist's out there was fantastic she literally ran in amongst 3 Cockapoo's a Cocker Spaniel and a Lab threw herself on the ground, rolled on to her back and let the boy's know she was not there to cause trouble Within 5 min's she was in charge

Training is going very well with all dog's the working time is being slowly but surely extended as their concentration span improves and all dog's have now been introduced to a wide range of obstacles and familiarisation on these is almost complete.....all dog's are now focused on the next obstacle and three of the dogs are working the course off the lead already 

I have to say Cockapoo's love tunnel's I have 4 tunnel's all different 1 is almost 10 yard's long and they all fly through it I will try to do a video next week of some of the training being carried out and post it for all to have a look

So till next week enjoy your dog's and training

Mick


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Hope to be back next week - cannot wait - sounds like we have some catching up to do!


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Cant wait to join you all properly myself next week!!! Boo has grown loads too!!!!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Rejess said:


> Cant wait to join you all properly myself next week!!! Boo has grown loads too!!!!


Hi Claire

Hope she's not grown to much as I've purchased a small weave just for Boo

Look forward to seeing you on Saturday

Mick


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Well i think we will be fine! She looks big to me but then she stands next to other dogs and im reminded just how small she is lol , really looking forward to sat, hope it doesnt snow!!!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Rejess said:


> Well i think we will be fine! She looks big to me but then she stands next to other dogs and im reminded just how small she is lol , really looking forward to sat, hope it doesnt snow!!!


Hi Claire

The forecast look's good however, you might want to pm me and give me your mobile number so as I can text and let you know if its all ok....Mick


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow it all sounds like it's going well,I've been ill all week with a chest infection and I don't seem to be getting any better .Also I've had no laptop as my hard drive went so I've been very quiet on here for a change!Hopefully Buddy will be able to catch up with you all .


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Donna
Hopefully you will be feeling better by Sat. I am sure you and Buddy will soon catch up, the big changes over the past two weeks are down to number of things.

The dogs are now settling into a routine, handlers are now starting to learn commands, clear voice inflection is encouraging the dogs and they are becoming focused. 

So all in all the package is beginning to take shape dog's and handler's are learning together.

Consider this, the dogs have received approximately 20 minutes training over the last four Sat mornings! so you can see how quickly things come together 

Imagine if we could do 20 minutes a day how advanced they would all be

Mick


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERY BODY FROM ALL AT A1K9's

We look forward to seeing you all in 2012

We have lots of new obstacles for one all

Mick Jeannette Alfie & Milo


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone

Just to let those of you know that we are back this Saturday after our Xmas & New year break

We have a number of new obstacles to start training on and we will now get cracking on the Send Away and Retrieve training so remember to bring the favourite article that your dog likes to play 'fetch' with

Look forward to seeing everybody

Mick


----------

